
Center for Galactic Lessons Learned: A Military Leadership Analysis of Star Wars - joshwa
http://angrystaffofficer.com/2015/11/17/center-for-galactic-lessons-learned/
======
ant6n
I've been enjoying sw:rebels; it's targeted at young people, but still fun.
One thing that's a bit odd is that it's basically a show about a terrorist
cell. They kind of tone it down by making it ambiguous when people get killed.

But it's still basically terrorism, and it's a show by Americans. For some
reason there doesn't seem to be any sort moral conflict around that,
presumably because they're the 'good' guys. This kind of happened with Deep
Space Nine as well -- Hollywood will make shows involving terrorists, but
there's little moral dilemma when it's the good guys doing it. In Real Life
all terrorism is considered evil, even if it's people 'defending their home'.

